# General > Classified Marketplace >  Porcupine quills

## your_comforting_company

I would like to trade for a handful of porcupine quills for various projects. We'll work out the details of the trade if anyone has them. Thanks in advance!

----------


## kyratshooter

Send an E-mail to Lally House.  She uses quills by the bushel and can tell you where to get what you need.  She is one of the top quill artests in the world but is a down to earth person. 

She is the wife of Frank House, the gunmaker that armed Mell Gibson for The patriot.  She made Gibson's quilled shooting bag and several other accessories for the film.

http://www.housebrothersproject.com/.../article3.html

Just as a sidelight, Frank House was producing flintlock rifles at $20,000 a pop and had a waiting list 5 years long and still would not give up his "day job" as a pipe fitter.

I think he got over that after The Patriot  

That's how down to earth these folks are!

----------


## Rick

Any road in Nova Scotia. They had more dead porcupines in the road than the Midwest has potholes after a wet winter.

----------


## randyt

there's porcupines around here, a few weeks back I had some for supper. If I come across a road kill I'll get you some quills, of course now that I'm looking they'll be rare.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Just let me know! Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

> there's porcupines around here, a few weeks back I had some for supper. If I come across a road kill I'll get you some quills, of course now that I'm looking they'll be rare.


Randy - you'll find them right next to the hen's teeth.

----------


## ClayPick

I've got quills. All I have to do is clean the hair up and boil them. There yours, all I need is an address.

----------


## your_comforting_company

message sent. Thanks CP!

----------


## ClayPick

Hopefully I used the message thing OK. They will be on the way shortly.

----------

